# Roma - Cagliari 25.11.2013



## Bultip (Nov 25, 2013)

*Roma - Cagliari*
The first game that I will predict is Roma versus Cagliari. The team of Roma lost four points in the run for the title in the last two rounds after draws with Sassuolo and Torino after 10 consecutive wins before that. As many other title contenders, it was expected to see fall in the form of the Romans. Before this round, the team was first but now Juventus is again on the leader position as where the team was most of the time during the last two seasons. At home against Cagliari getting back the leader position does not look that hard. 
Cagliari lost three in a row before the last round where the team beat Torino. But even after the win, the teams away performance is terrible - only two points won in the last six games. Gervinho is back for Roma which is great news for Rudi Garcia. Totti is still out due injury but he has great substitute in the face of Adem Ljajic who has three goals in five apperiances. 
The last six games between the two were terrible for Roma - two wins and four losses, including 2:4 loss on 01.02.2013 in Rome. Still, looking at the shapes of both team, I would definitely go with a win for Roma.
*Possible starting line-ups:*
*Roma: Sanctis, Maicon, Benatia, Castan, Dodo, Pjanic, Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Ljajic, Gervinho*
*Cagliari: Avramov, Murru, Astori, Rossettini, Pisano, Ekdal, Conti, Dessena, Cossu, Sau, Ibarbo*
*Prediction: Roma to win @1,40 Bet365*


----------



## betzz12 (Nov 27, 2013)

Both teams did very well, indeed. Ending up their match in a draw just shows that both Offensive and Defensive factors are in good shape.


----------

